# Corsair Hydro Series H60 gut?



## Henry1694 (9. April 2012)

Hallo

Ist der 
*Corsair Hydro Series H60 empfehlenswert ? 
*

für mein 2500k @ 4,5 ghz 1,295 V ?


welche temps erreiche hier mit ? und wenn nicht der welcher wakü dann


mfg henry


----------



## VJoe2max (9. April 2012)

Die Frage gehört denke ich hierhin: Klick
Geht ja nicht um ne richtige Wasserkühlung.

Im Übrigen kann dir die Frage niemand seriös beantworten, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt die CPU Temperatur wirklich zu messen kann und jedes Exemplar anders ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. April 2012)

Na bissl langsam oder warum machst du den gleichen Fehler 2mal?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/211583-corsair-h40-lohnenswert.html
Der nächste Thread wird dann H80 oder H100 im Namen stehen haben oder was?
Das ändert alles nix daran das du im Sammelthread solche Fragen stellen kannst und sollst.


----------

